# EFW at 28 weeks



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 

I've just had my 28 week scan today, the sonographer said everything looked great and the baby looked healthy. When I got home I noticed that the babies EFW is 1419g, this seems to be on the high side for 28 weeks is this OK. All measurements were within normal range (obviously near the higher end of the range)

To be honest I was 9lb 4, one brother was 11lb 4 and my brother and sister who are twins were 9lb and 6lb 4 respectively, could it just be that I am genetically programmed to have a big baby?

If it is a big baby, is it likely to be early?

Thanks

Sam


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I would say that weight sounds about right for this stage, it doesn't sound to be looking like a really big baby at the moment.

If it was to become big, it wouldn't have any bearing on when you would deliver, so don't wory that anything is going to happen too early, although, as with any pregnancy, you never know, so be prepared,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

